# Need cat soundtrack



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a good sound track of two cats fighting? I also need one of a frightened cat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Google "cat fight sound effects", there are several for free download.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://sounddogs.com/. Search for 'cat' got over 8000 hits.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Ohhhh....sounds. Sounds are kinda like skulls...you can never seem to have enough of them.

Thanks for the link!


----------

